# Sub needed in S.E. CT



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Please pm me. I am looking for a truck and driver for East Lyme area.


----------



## ddlawncare (Jul 11, 2009)

east lyme is little out of my way but intrested in what you are looking for.let me know im in north haven.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

im in norwich, im also new to this ,so i dont know how to do a pm yet! give me some details our if u pm me we can talk thanks !


----------

